# Jumping Pic Contest!



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Not a good pic at all, cuz my camera sux. But i kinda like it, cuz he is in a good position.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Well - I'm an Eventer at heart 



CC


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Kai and I jumping 1.05m in April 2009


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Show Off! 

*shakes fist in air*


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice pix, you can all post 2 pix total, i decided!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

My girl, Uma aka Javah. 3/4 TB 1/4 Shire

First one: July XC schooling over BN ascending rails, Heritage Park in Olathe, KS
Second one: September XC schooling over Training cabin, Heritage Park.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Ooo, another pic 

I choose this one, 1.05m again in April 2009 kinda like the weird lighting in this one hehe


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is another one for moi


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

oh MIEventer! the horse is so cute! I can't tell from the pic, is it a paint with palomino coloring?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

He is a Paint. Champaine and White Paint. He is an American Creme Draft x American Pain Quarterhorse. Show name is Cream Of The Crop.

He is currently being leased to a Hunter/Jumper barn as a Lesson Horse. It was way to difficult for me to focus on 2 horses, and this handsom boy with his Golden Eyes just didn't want to compete - and it wasn't fair for me to make him do that, so he is doing what he absolutely loves to do, while Nelson is doing what he absolutely loves to do.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

My old horse, Vodka... Ignore my horrible position, lol, he caught me off guard. I just love the splash.










Me on Wildey. I just love this one cause Wildey looks like he is trying soooo hard... Big jump for the little man :]


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Well I don't have any good quality ones yet since we just started jumping, but here's one that's a little dark but I still love


----------



## PaintLegacey RR (Apr 15, 2009)

sorry its so small, this is BuggaBoo


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

Chico and I


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

This is my favorite picture of my old horse, Lena;










And my project pony...








bwhahahahahahaahahhahaha >DDDD


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Booty shot of Dartanion & I hehehe 

An older pic from 07. he's working so hard for mommy!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> Here is another one for moi


 congrats u win! haha sry no prizes


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> Not a good pic at all, cuz my camera sux. But i kinda like it, cuz he is in a good position.


wasnt it a little muddy to be jumping?


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

Ahh sorry, total fail on my part....wrong board


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

shopic.bmp (image)


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *MIEventer*  
_Here is another one for moi 








_



> congrats u win! haha sry no prizes


Hey! YAY! Thanks


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Its done already? Awww man!


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Make another contest plz????


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Trissacar said:


> Make another contest plz????


 k im on it!!! lol


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

VanillaBean said:


> k im on it!!! lol


Thank you!


----------

